# Post times



## Philippa

Hello all!
When people post things, my computer's clock always says at least 2 minutes before. Just now Art posted something at 6 O'clock, but my computer's clock said only 5 to 6!!   I've noticed this on the computer at work too. Are you all further into the future than me?!!   
Philippa


----------



## Artrella

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> When people post things, my computer's clock always says at least 2 minutes before. Just now Art posted something at 6 O'clock, but my computer's clock said only 5 to 6!!   I've noticed this on the computer at work too. Are you all further into the future than me?!!
> Philippa




*Philippa!!!* Estás en todos los detalles!!! Yo nunca me había puesto a pensar en eso!!! Estaremos en otra dimensión??  


Besitos, besitos!!

Art


----------



## lauranazario

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> When people post things, my computer's clock always says at least 2 minutes before. Just now Art posted something at 6 O'clock, but my computer's clock said only 5 to 6!!   I've noticed this on the computer at work too. Are you all further into the future than me?!!
> Philippa



Maybe your computer's clock is a bit slow... or clocks on other people's computers are a bit fast. I don't think the WR site "dictates" the time...

Saludos,
LN


----------



## David

El reloj de mi computadora muestra la hora correcta, pero en el foro se me aparecen todas los tiempos con una hora de anticipación, o sea hora de verano... pero Mike no me contestó cuando le pregunté por qué será. Pero no es muy importante, y él tiene muchas otras cosas para hacer...


----------



## Philippa

David said:
			
		

> El reloj de mi computadora muestra la hora correcta, pero en el foro se me aparecen todas los tiempos con una hora de anticipación, o sea hora de verano... pero Mike no me contestó cuando le pregunté por qué será. Pero no es muy importante, y él tiene muchas otras cosas para hacer...



David, I think you can set the time zone you want everything to appear as.
Try user control panel and edit options.
Philippa


----------



## Philippa

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Maybe your computer's clock is a bit slow... or clocks on other people's computers are a bit fast. I don't think the WR site "dictates" the time...
> Saludos,
> LN


It does!!   Surely WR time is the *real* time?!!
jeje!!
Philippa


----------



## vachecow

Can you adjust the minutes?


----------



## Philippa

I like your signature thingy vachecow!
It's really encouraging as I head back to work today!  
Philippa


----------



## vachecow

Ah, thank you...I am glad someone finds it funny.     
(I though it might be appropriate, after I learned that a deadline that I thought was in February turned out to be next week    )


----------



## mkellogg

Hmmm.  I'll add correcting the time on the server to my "to do" list.

(David, sorry for not getting back to you on that question earlier!  I try to respond to questions like that.)

Thanks,
Mike


----------

